# Bass n Bream Tournament



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

<P align=center>Bluegill Bait & Tackle<P align=center>@ Smith fish Camp<P align=center>Proudly Presents<P align=center>"Memory"<P align=center>Bream Tournament<P align=center>With Proceeds Benefiting<P align=center>Covenant Hospice<P align=center>Licensed in Florida in 1983<P align=center><P align=center>September 26, 2009<P align=center>From safe daylight untill 3:00 p.m.<P align=center>Registration will begin August 1, 2009<P align=center>*Entry fee is $20 per person. Big fish is $5.00 per person (2 biggest). Fiftyfish limit, weigh the 10 biggest.*<P align=center>Cash Prizes<P align=center>1st $300<P align=center>2nd $200<P align=center>3rd $100<P align=center>Trophies will be given to top 10<P align=center>Auctions and raffles<P align=center>Come join us for a GREAT cause and lots of fun.<P align=center>Live bands, fish fry and benefit auction.<P align=center>For more information call Ron at 850-494-6651 or 850-221-1395


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Where is smith's fish camp?


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

Smiths fish camp is in pensacola right before you head over the bridge to pace, turn right by mugs and jugs.


----------

